# Makin' It Day To Day



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Put your drink down please......

The Doghouse.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Guess it's gonna be kinda cold out there, huh, Eric? I mean, Tasha & Tobey, Seeker, Tadger, & Jenna have never done anything to deserve a doghouse....other than the big ones they already permit us humans to share with them ... Oh, you're getting us ALL Diamonds???







How thoughty of you!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great one!!







I still don't know what he did wrong though?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Two years ago my bride got me a really big doghouse on wheels









John


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

I had flashbacks of the dog house!!! It only took a couple of times to realize who wears the pants in the family, and it isn't me!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am sending that to every guy I know, especially the ones I work with since they never get it! I will call it INTERVENTION!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't get it....In the immortal words of Howard Stern " keep a strong pimp hand "


----------

